# FKey Sound Activation



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

I bought an LGB 23192 C&S #8 Sound Mogul that someone installed a LGB 55021 DCC decoder into the engine and another one in the tender. I haven't disassembled them to see how the prior owner had installed them. On DCC power, the lights and firebox lights work, the operating sounds work, the Sound Activation Unit for track magnets works, the smoke unit is activated with F3, but I can't get the whistle and bell to activate with any FKeys. Does anyone know what CVs I can adjust for assigning the FKeys for activating the whistle and bell? Maybe it can't be done with these older analog sound boards?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

i did not think the 55021 had any function outputs other than f & r headlights.

So why is there a decoder in the tender? is it powered?


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Greg Elmassian said:


> i did not think the 55021 had any function outputs other than f & r headlights.
> 
> So why is there a decoder in the tender? is it powered?


Non-powered. But the original LGB company designed in their last-produced sound Mogul a DCC interface in both the engine and the tender sound board. So, the decoder in the tender was used to control the sounds. The original owner, who passed away in 2017, was an electrical engineer like you and used the same two decoder approach for this LGB 23192 without any DCC Interface connections. I haven't opened up the Mogul or the tender to see how he wired the decoders. But your point about the LGB 55021 seems to be the answer.......it only had lights and one function key capability, so it set it to control the lights and the smoke unit F3.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, hmmm...

I would put each on the programming track and verify the addresses.... Clearly you can easily test the loco lights.

Perhaps open the tender and see where the light outputs are wired. maybe it is on a different address?

Greg


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Yeah, hmmm...
> 
> I would put each on the programming track and verify the addresses.... Clearly you can easily test the loco lights.
> 
> ...


Good point! I did change the address in the engine from 5 to 3. I didn't realize at that point there was a decoder also in the tender. So I'll need to check the address for it and change it to 3 to see if that may then activate the whistle and bell. Thanks!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, the 55020 and 55021 do have a function available. Labeled F1 and was usually used for smoke unit control. CV51 can be set for a single function key of 1 to 8. Also note that LGB sold a 2 function relay board ( 55040) to be added to the 55021 to activate bell and whistle in lieu/addition of magnets on the track. You can add several of the 55040 to the 55020/55021.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dan! Do you have a pinout or drawing on where on the board this is?

A 2 function relay board, does it have 2 functions available on the 55020 and/or 55021?

ahh... I found the manual for the 55040, cute... they daisychain from the 55020/21...

$72 and no longer available...

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I do have 2 of these 55040 I never used if some one needs one.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

LGB333$$$$ said:


> Good point! I did change the address in the engine from 5 to 3. I didn't realize at that point there was a decoder also in the tender. So I'll need to check the address for it and change it to 3 to see if that may then activate the whistle and bell. Thanks!


Okay, the second LGB 55021 in the tender was programmed to Address 3 but I still couldn't get the FKeys to work for activating the whistle and the bell. I did set CV 71=1 and then had to connect the cable from the Mogul to the tender and then the would activate: Press F Key #1 one time = whistle; Press F Key #1 two times = bell. Press F Key #3 1 time = Smoke Unit activated by the 55021 in the Mogul. All works fine as can be considering it's using Serial Operating Mode on the sounds but that's okay for these old decoders and old sound boards.

Tom White
Old Dominion Railways


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To upgrade an old LGB engine with many features, I can use the Zimo MX696S decoder which will cost less than 2 of the 55021 decoders and have 3 heater settings for smoke, more sound functions, servo capability, Cabin light control. etc. I am sure there are other manufacturer decoders with similiar results/costs.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So Tom, is your last post saying you succeeded, but only with serial function commands?

Greg


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Greg Elmassian said:


> So Tom, is your last post saying you succeeded, but only with serial function commands?
> 
> Greg


Yes, serial control only probably because of the old style LGB analog sound board.


----------

